# Diabetes coding concept



## sivarajr (Sep 23, 2010)

Dear All,

Like 402 code selection – Hypertensive heart disease is there a casual relationship required for diabetes code:

Scenario # 1: If the document states diabetes and neuropathy does it qualify for 250.4X, 583.81 or 250.0X, 583.81
Scenario # 2: If the document states diabetic neuropathy or diabetes with neuropathy – 250.4X, 583.81.

Please refer section I.A.6 and clarify the question.

Thanks in advance!
Sivaraj Ramesh CPC,


----------



## ohn0disaster (Sep 23, 2010)

First, I wanted to point out that you are coding nephropathy and not neuropathy. In scenario #1, written exactly as you have it, diabetes and neuropathy would be coded 250.00 and 355.9. Diabetes and _nephropathy_ would be coded 250.00 and 583.9.

In scenario #2, written exactly as you have it, diabetic neuropathy and/or diabetes *with* neuropathy is to be coded as 250.60 and 357.2. Diabetic _nephropathy_ and/or diabetes *with* _nephropathy_ is to be coded 250.40 and 583.81.

Hope this helps to clarify things for you!


----------



## serhaug (Sep 27, 2010)

According to the Coding Clinic "with" only works to show causal relationship in the case of diabetes with peripheral neuropathy (250.60, 357.2). For the rest, you must show causal relationship (examples: diabetes with diabetic nephropathy or diabetes with diabetic cataracts) in order to code manifestations.


----------

